# Hammer curls vs. "Normal" curls



## canuck_newbie (Mar 4, 2004)

Any thoughts on which is better for your bis, alternating hammer curls, or alternating "normal" curls?


----------



## supertech (Mar 4, 2004)

Normal curls


----------



## Chad Cena III (Mar 4, 2004)

hammers are good for forearms , regular curls hit the bis more.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2004)

Both. I start with hammers, then do normal.


----------



## flexster (Mar 5, 2004)

Do both. Doing hammers or reverse curls will work the underlying Brachialis muscle. By making the muscles larger, in theory, should make the bicep peak more. Working this muscle will also widen the bicep. Personally, I do incline hammers and reverse peacher curls. I superset each one withs standing bb curls and seated db curls.


----------

